# Packages del potenciómetros y de las borneras en Eagle ?



## Orfiel (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola a todos estoy empezando a utilizar el eagle en el diseño de mis pcb pero me encontrado con el problema de no encontrar los packages de el potenciometro y las borneras las cuales son las que muestro en las imágenes, estoy diseñando el pcb de una fuente dual variable y no las he podido encontrar en las librerías del eagle.


----------



## nicolas (Jun 15, 2011)

hola mira las borneras buscalos como con-wago-500 y los pote busca piher o tambien pot

espero haberte ayudado....


----------



## Orfiel (Jun 15, 2011)

nicolas las borneras si las encontré en con-wago-500 lo cual me facilita mucho el trabajo pero el potenciometro no se encuentra en esa librería seguiré buscando para ver si lo encuentro.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 12, 2011)

Facil buscalo como POTENTIOMETER y ya esta saludos Orfiel


----------



## Orfiel (Jul 15, 2011)

Gracias Somacruz ya lo encontre.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 16, 2011)

Orfiel dijo:


> Gracias Somacruz ya lo encontre.



De nada saludos


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Dic 31, 2018)

saludos cordiales amigos  me dirijo a ustedes para saber si hay forma de crear librerías para los PCB en eagle estoy buscando algunas borneras
Bornes Jack Borne Banana Hembra 15a Doble Rojo Negro Audio - $ 149,00


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2018)

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> saludos cordiales amigos  me dirijo a ustedes para saber si hay forma de crear librerías para los PCB en eagle estoy buscando algunas borneras
> Bornes Jack Borne Banana Hembra 15a Doble Rojo Negro Audio - $ 149,00
> Ver el archivo adjunto 174795
> Ver el archivo adjunto 174796


Las imágenes que estás mostrando son de componentes para ser cableados, y *NO *colocados en una PCB


----------



## Emis (Dic 31, 2018)

De poder se puede, la primer imagen podría hacerse el packaje con agujeros y pads

Y la segunda imagen si no existe el empaque se puede hacer también


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2018)

Pero como digo Fogonazo, no son elementos para PCB, ambos son elementos para panel, o tablero


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 1, 2019)

Si bien es cierto que lo "normal" es que los elementos se usen de forma cableada, nada impide que se los pueda adaptar a una PCB, es más recuerdo haber descuartizado una radio vieja en la que el jack de 6mm si bien estaba colocado en la parte frontal de la misma, los pines de conexiones no estaban con cables soldados sino que tenía una PCB con un conector.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 1, 2019)

Pero en tal caso tal conector es para pcb, no para cable, tengo de esos


----------



## Loquequema (Ene 1, 2019)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Si bien es cierto que lo "normal" es que los elementos se usen de forma cableada, nada impide que se los pueda adaptar a una PCB, es más recuerdo haber descuartizado una radio vieja en la que el jack de 6mm si bien estaba colocado en la parte frontal de la misma, los pines de conexiones no estaban con cables soldados sino que tenía una PCB con un conector.


Con el pcb wizard se puede hacer los agujeros a medida y perfectamente montarlo en una placa pero sin soldar, sino apretando las tuercas hasta hacer contacto con la placa


----------



## pandacba (Ene 1, 2019)

Con la mayoría de los soft para pcb se puede hacer eso, pero ese no es el caso que se esta tratando


----------



## Loquequema (Ene 1, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Con la mayoría de los soft para pcb se puede hacer eso, pero ese no es el caso que se esta tratando


A lo que voy es que si no encuentra las librerias puede hacer los agujeros personalizados midiendo las borneras y haciéndolo en el soft según corresponda


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2019)

Claro, pero le hablas del pcb wizard y el forista pregunto específicamente lib de eagle.
No tiene sentido agregar nada cuando el interesado no apareció más....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> No tiene sentido agregar nada cuando el interesado no apareció más....


Si que tiene sentido: si alguien mas tiene la misma duda la respuesta estará disponible.
Por supuesto, hay que responder la consulta original y no cualquier verdura.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2019)

A eso me refiero y no entrar a divagar.
Porque luego hay un chorizo de cosas que cada uno empieza a poner que terminan no teniendo nada que ver con la pregunta original.
La pregunta fue específicamente sobre eagle.
Si  contesto que con cualquiera de los otros soft se puede hacer(no específicamente lo que se pregunto tal el caso presente) se desvirtua la pregunta, luego tampoco nadie encontrara una respuesta adecuada.
Si ahora la pregunta fuere con que soft puedo hacer tal o cualquier cosa, si esta perfecto.
Es una costumbre latina reponder algo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que es la pregunta original y a eso específicamente me refiero.
En este caso no pregunto con que lo podía hacer, si no como hacía eso con eagle.
Usted que es profesor y estuviera examinando un alumno y le preguntase como hace con eagle tal cosa y le responda el alumno con Catia se puede hacer, Ud la daría por bien respondida?????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Usted que es profesor y estuviera examinando un alumno y le preguntase como hace con eagle tal cosa y le responda el alumno con Catia se puede hacer, Ud la daría por bien respondida?????


Es que yo no preguntaria si se puede hacer con eagle. Yo preguntaria si es posible hacerlo y que me demuestre la tecnica con *algun programa* que el alumno sepa usar. A fin de cuentas todos los softwares son lo mismo, y lo que (a mi) me importa es la tecnica para construirlo, como elegir forma y tamaño de los pads, como crear la simbologia para el esquematico, como definir los nombres de los terminales y otro monton de cosas que permiten optimizar el proceso de diseño y que estan presentes en todos los softwares de este tipo.
Por eso, contestar para pcb wizzard cuando la pregunta es para eagle es igual de valioso por que muestra el proceso a seguir y no cuales botones apretar...y que van a cambiar mañana. Si quien lee no es capaz de tomar esos conceptos, aun cuando sean de otro soft, mejor que se dedique a otra cosa.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 3, 2019)

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> saludos cordiales amigos  me dirijo a ustedes para saber si hay forma de crear librerías para los PCB en eagle estoy buscando algunas borneras


Respondiendo a la pregunta original, si se puede crear librerias para Eagle. Ahora la respuesta que seguramente vendrá es, ¿Y como se hace?, entonces a eso respondemos con:




Claro está que esto es solo para el software Eagle, pero como bien mencionó Dr. Zoidberg, independientemente del software que se utilice, siempre es posible crear una libreria especifica para un componente especifico, el como para cada caso será diferente.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Ene 12, 2019)

saludos cordiales mis amigos ante todo gracias por darme una mano y hacer los comentarios de mi pregunta les comento e desarmado varios amplificadores de marcas no reconocidas y e visto las borneas ubicadas directo a los PCB amigos en especial la que publique en la imagen
y para el amigo
*juanma2468*
gracias por compartir el video en el foro


----------



## pandacba (Ene 13, 2019)

Caemos en lo mismo responder lo que nos parece y ya llevamos 20 post respondiendo cualquier cosa.
La consulta fue porque no encontraba las librerias correspondientes, a la bornera y al potenciómetro.
Para los  que empiezan les cuesta un perú encontrar las librerias, la mayoría no lee los manuales entonces no sabe como buscar, entonces lo que le haría falta es un tutorial de como busca las librerias la lib que contine tal o cual componente.
Para encontrar hay que saber quien fabrica tal o cual integrado, con que código tienen tal tipo de bornera o terminal.
No esta la librería organizada de esa forma y al novato le cuesta acostumbrarse como funciona.
Si le cuesta encontrar una lib, decirle que la haga es un despropósito casi un insulto.
Insisto cada uno se para desde el lugar del que ya sabe y domina la cosa, pero no se para desde el lugar del que recién empieza.
Dominar un soft de diseño de esquemas y pcb lleva tiempo y a veces mucho según la complejidad del mismo, cuanto más cosas brinda, más complejo es, cuando más completo más complejo es también.

Eagle se destaca por su amplia biblioteca, pero al que empieza se pierde en el mar de componentes y debe aprender a buscarlas, le serviría mas un link simlar a *este* no es completo pero facilita.
Por ejemplo la bornera que busca esta en las "CON PTR500"  y el componente buscado es " AK500/X" donde x es el número de bornes, a su vez debe saber algunas cosas como que esos bornes vienen X2 y X3 hay por más pero no son fáciles de conseguir pero los arma a partir de los anteriores ya que son modulares.
Otro site que le sería de mucha ayuda es este otro *lib eagle*  que te permite buscar y ver la lib para luego buscarla en enprograma, y no es el único site.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Ene 13, 2019)

saludos cordiales a toda la comunidad   y al amigo
*pandacba les comento que el AGLE que utiliso *
 en mi PC no posee la librería de bornera del cual yo les pedí consulta  hay algunas librerías que no trae utilizo la versión  7  trae una cantidad enorme pero no trae ni la que muestra el video que publico el señor *juanma2468* 
tan bien e buscado los potenciómetros de 6 pines y no lo tiene a  pesar de tener  tantas librerias tan buenas

si alguno del foro posee las medidas en pulgadas o en milímetros  de estos componentes en lectura PDF  y las pueda compartir les agrade seria para poderlas realisar en proteus o en agle o en   Sprint-Layout 6.0 para cual quier de esos programas me gustaría serlas


----------

